

New tLD .prod is messing with my configs - daxelrod
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/new-tld-prod-is-messing-with-my-configs-4175517305/

======
daxelrod
It appears the new TLDs are in a period called Controlled Interruption[1]
where DNS queries get a response of 127.0.53.53 .

ICANN has made a "Guide to Name Collision Identification and Mitigation for IT
Professionals"[2]

Here's a list of their Name Collision resources: [3]

[1]: [https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/name-collision-it-
pros...](https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/name-collision-it-pros-
faqs-2014-08-01-en#interruption)

[2]: [https://www.icann.org/en/system/files/files/name-
collision-m...](https://www.icann.org/en/system/files/files/name-collision-
mitigation-01aug14-en.pdf)

[3]: [https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/name-
collision-2013-12...](https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/name-
collision-2013-12-06-en)

